

PHP.net serving malware - gburt
http://safebrowsing.clients.google.com/safebrowsing/diagnostic?site=http%3A%2F%2Fphp.net%2Farray_search&client=googlechrome&hl=en-US

======
markwakeford
Getting it as well, First thought it was my chrome.

